# Trip to London, some questions!



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Soon, i wanna make a trip to London, what to see there? do you have a opinion? Which places are the best to see?

What is the best time to go there?
Do you have some photo's of cool places?

Thanks,

- Jim.


----------



## Saltwater_London (Apr 26, 2006)

Anytimes good to visit London... but maybe more so in the summer months. As for stuff to do, what are you into? If you get bored in London you need to take a gooooood long hard look at yourself. There's sport, galleries, restaurants, museums, concerts, clubs, history, day trips to the countryside, it goes on and on and on. 

Make sure you check out Piccadilly Circus, Big Ben and all that, but also try and get out to the countryside to see what the rest of England's like.

Cheers.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

London just offers everything around the year... but best season is late spring/summer I would say. 

Dipends what you wanna do there - it's one of the worlds best places for restaurants, bookshops and museums. DON'T MISS:
- Natural History Musuem
- Hyde Park/Kensington Gardens
- Zoologiacal Garden/Regents Park
- Picadilly/Traffalgar/Leicester Square
- London City Museum (I would say before London Dungeon, which is also worth seeing), but not necessary the nearby Tower of London - they take the money from the living and so special it is not
- TAKE THE TUBE!!! Mind the Gap! :lol:
- And just stroll through Oxford Street and one of the street markets: Prime - Camden, second - Petticoat Lane, third - Portobello
- visit Windsor/Eton (also for the old town architecture)
- for architecture: Swiss Re/Banks/St.Pauls (get up the dome!!), Tate Gallery, Houses of Parliament, Battersea Power Station
- London Eye? I don't know if it's worth, never have been - but definitly take a river cruise 
- Abbey Road? A bit pathetic maybe, but funny to watch the tourists and fans 

If you have time, leave the city to see Canterbury or Ayr


----------



## Skabbymuff (Mar 4, 2006)

Notting Hill Carnival is a must if you are visiting around the time


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

If I would go to London, I would stay at Leicester or Trafalgar square all day with some friends....nothing better than that!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

My best tip for seeing London:

Take a river Trip from Central London (Embankment Pier) to Greenwich, you see The City from the river and then get amazing views of Canary Wharf. See the Cutty Sark at greenwich then walk into Greenwich park and up the hill to the observatory for another amazing view of Canary Wharf. Walk back down the hill to Cutty Sark Station and try to get in the very front of the train (they're driverless) and brace yourself for yet more amazing views as you approach Canary Wharf, get off and have a spot of lunch.

Also must sees:

London Eye
Natural History Museum
British Museum
National Gallery
Tate Modern
Tate Britain
Go to the top of St Paul's cathedral
Scale 'The Monument'
Westminster Abbey / Westminster Cathedral / Palace of Westminster (House of Commons / Big Ben)
Go up Tower Bridge
Museum of London
Kew Gardens

Avoid:

Madame Tussauds
London Dungeon
Tower of London
Leicester Square
Buckingham palace (inside, just see it from outside)

(All tourist traps)

Use The Tube, but avoid it between 0800-0930 and 1630-1800 (very busy)


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

London was faaaaaaaaantastic, I did exactly what you suggest Tubeman . 

Ran short of time unfortunately, I so badly wanted to see more of the Natural Museum, Science Museum & Sit in the London Eye.. also couldn´t attend a free concert at the Royal Albert due to my flight. 

Oh well, longer trip next time!


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Avoid:
> 
> Madame Tussauds
> London Dungeon
> ...


If you want to see a film in Leicester Square then goto the Prince Charles Cinema, non ripoff prices(£1 sometimes) and they actually show stuff beyond the latest hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Does anyone have that London markets map with recommendations on the top markets to visit?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I mentioned my fav ones already (but I haven't been there for a longer time, so maybe it changed in the meantime):

1 Camden - close to the zoo/Regents Park, most scenic market close to the canals
2 Petticoat Lane - East of the center. oldest and most famous market
3 Portobello - west of Paddington Station, NW of Kensington Gardens


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Go to East End (Stepney,Whitechapel,Bethnal Green,Hackney),then North London (Hampstead,Alexandra Palace,Highgate).
Heres good site :
http://www.touruk.co.uk/london/index.htm

@hkskyline - markets


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

Every Londoner will tell you take a river boat!!!! But no one seems to listen. 

Greenwich is a top tip, as is a nice late summers evenings walk along the south bank.

Primrose Hill is amazing as well.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^
Yup forgot Primrose Hill, and also Parliament Hill in Hampstead Heath affords great views.

Parliament Hill (Hampstead)










Primrose Hill (nearest Tube Chalk farm)



















You can still ride a Routemaster Bus on 2 routes, the 9 (Albert Hall to Aldwych) and the 15 (Tower Hill to Trafalgar Square). I'd really recommend them as they're a real piece of London history and sorely missed from general circulation by most Londoners:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Brixton is pretty good. Vincent Van Gogh lived there for quite a few years. Starry, starry night?

Also Highgate Cemetery, where one of the Marx brothers is buried.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Primrose Hill is indeed fantastic, I loved it as well!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Parliament Hill looks great! I think I keep it in mind to visit it when Im going to London again.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Yardmaster said:


> Brixton is pretty good. Vincent Van Gogh lived there for quite a few years. Starry, starry night?
> 
> Also Highgate Cemetery, where one of the Marx brothers is buried.


Umm, it's the Communist philospher Karl Marx.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

El_Greco said:


> Go to East End (Stepney,Whitechapel,Bethnal Green,Hackney),then North London (Hampstead,Alexandra Palace,Highgate).
> Heres good site :
> http://www.touruk.co.uk/london/index.htm
> 
> @hkskyline - markets


I second that...if you are staying for more than a couple of days it would be great to get out of central London and go to Hampstead heath for what will feel like a relaxing stroll in the countryside/Landscaped gardens/'Ancient' ruins. Highgate is great for that village feeling. And Alexandra Palace is great for the views of London, and is also famed for being the 'birthplace' of television (worlds first public television broadcast in 1932)......


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

What Soufian already said, if the weather allows you, just relax at Travalgar square, with some snacks and drinks and watch all the people, especially the women Try to arrange some women for the evening

In the evening I would prefer Leicester Square, you just got plenty of choices of food and drinks, icecreams, etc and there are cinemas and theaters and a lot of neon lights. A very urban feeling.

Make sure you stay at a youth hostel, nothing is more fun than that. 

Make little trips to Covent Garden, Knightsbridge, Hyde Park, Houses of Parliament, City of London, Canary Wharf and Greenwhich, etc. Picadilly circus not to forget, including Trocadero (you can spend hours there!).


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Forget about some touristy places like Tower of London and Buckingam palace and experience the nightlife, the London of the londoners, and you'll have a kick-ass time


----------

